# black stuff on anubias



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Sounds like green spot algae. I have had this hit my Anubias leaves before. It starts green and then turns black and is almost impossible to get rid of.


----------



## fishwife (Apr 11, 2004)

My anubius have this too. Is the only solution to cut off the affected leaves and try to fix the problem that caused it (too much direct light, I'm assuming) or just live with it?


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

My sailfin pleco kept my anubias clean up until about a month ago when he died. In a matter of days, the Anubias was covered in green spot algae. I replaced him with a Bristlenose and he cleaned them up in two days. If green spot is what you've got, a Sailfin or Bristlenose should be able to clear it up pretty quick.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Hmmm. I've got similar looking spots AND a bristlenose. Maybe I got a lazy one, or I'm too generous with my feedings (more likely :icon_bigg ).


----------



## TeeItUp (Mar 18, 2004)

I have the same thing but thought it was brush algae. Has anyone actually removed it from an Anubias? What about removing the plant for a 19:1 bleach dip?


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

The bleach will give you a clean start, but since nothing in the tank changed, it may not, probably won't, last. At least the Anubias is least likely to show harm from the treatment of any other plant in the aquarium. The problem could be green spot or BBA. If it is tufts, it's BBA. Effectiveness of various pleco species to deal with it is not consistent. Individual animals will either help or not. My 2 Ancistrus did no visible good with green spot. I found it easier to control by either keeping the Anubias in the shade or under less light some other way. It's a continuing problem for me.


----------



## Aquabobo (Sep 24, 2004)

I have the same problem on my anubias. No pleco. But I tried the bleach dip and dechlor rinse. Let it sit in the dip longer than suggested. Finally cut two of the worse leaves off and left the rest on. I can't get rid of it. :icon_frow


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

fyi I have dipped Anubias leaves for 4 minutes in the bleach dip. That would be the edge of the envelope, if you ask me. Use a watch to time it. You don't want to overdo this.


----------



## aquabillpers (Nov 28, 2003)

The stuff on my anubias is black and rubs off only with a lot of effort, and then not completely. If it is green spot algae, at least I now know what it is.

I treat it every few months by dipping the plants in a 5% bleach solution and then rinsing them in water. Often they undergo a growth spurt after this treatment.

Anubias are prone to algae buildup because they are slow growing and the leaves last a long time. In some ways they are like rocks.

One way to avoid or reduce the amount of algae on anubias is to grow them in deep shade.

Bill


----------



## Aquabobo (Sep 24, 2004)

After my dip, last night I noticed that the black has turned a bleached out color - light brown perhaps. The leaves are still dark green and the plant looks healthy. I would suspect algae. I also received my ferts from gregwatson.com and brought all specs during the last few days up to levels. How quickly the plants thank you!


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

I also have had this algae on my anubias before, the 19:1 bleach in 3 minutes while rubbing my fingers to remove the algae worked good. I was careful to only dip the leaves and no the rhizome as well to help the plant. The leaf was a bit yellow from not receiving light for a while but it was more green then black at least


----------



## mousey (Jan 1, 2004)

Oh my, trying to rip up the plant and bleach it sounds horrible! Mine is growing merrily in the gravel so there will be a big mess! and then to replant it. 
How does everyone plant their anubias-- In gravel or A pot, or how?


----------



## TeeItUp (Mar 18, 2004)

mousey said:


> How does everyone plant their anubias-- In gravel or A pot, or how?


I have all of mine planted straight into my Fluorite substrate. That is also why I have not done the bleach dip. The roots have a strong hold.


----------

